# Affordable Quality Prepper Websites



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum, been prepping with my wife for about a year, don't have much due to lack of funds, but wanted those with experience of prepping to suggest good websites where you have found deals or affordable pricesfor a quality product. Mainly, i'm looking for these types of deals, sites.

*What's best to buy?*
MRE'S (where?)
Canned Dried Food (Where?)

*Water*
Is it best to purchase a good water bottle with a filter? Or is it best to just buy tablets to purify the water?

Dog
Also have had a hard time finding gear for my dog, he's a well trained howavart (german breed) and i can't find an affordable quality backpack type thing for him as well as covers for his paws (boots if you will) and of course portable collapsable container for him to eat/drink if we are out out of our home.

Food,Water & Survival Gear are the main things i am looking for, for my BOB and for home.

Here are some of the ones i already visit: Emergency Essentials - Be Prepared Emergency Preparedness Food Storage LA Police Gear 5.11 Tactical, Galco, Maxpedition, Converse, Bates, Danner, Surefire and Blackhawk (thanks to this forum)


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

I would also like to know answers to these questions too. I am new to prepping and since I am (as of right now) the only one prepping in my household, my funds are limited :/


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

I was sure that i would find another Thread already made asking this question, but after searching the forum i could not find one! This would definitely help us newbies as well as give further insight to those who have been doing it for a while but still look around for new sites.

For me, it's just my wife and I so i'm looking for sites that can also accomodate that. Most sites i find have food for large families in the thousands of $$

Edit: Also have a dog who i'd like to have stuff for as well.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

WhenShtf said:


> I was sure that i would find another Thread already made asking this question, but after searching the forum i could not find one! This would definitely help us newbies as well as give further insight to those who have been doing it for a while but still look around for new sites.
> 
> For me, it's just my wife and I so i'm looking for sites that can also accomodate that. Most sites i find have food for large families in the thousands of $$
> 
> Edit: Also have a dog who i'd like to have stuff for as well.


I made a thread last night about prepping with pets  I believe it's in the same category as this thread if you wanna check it out.


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

If you can't find Auguson Farms Foods in your local wallywart, try this link . Good stuff and price is reasonable also. Salt Lake City, Utah area

augusonfarms.com


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Here's one for all you doggie lovers. I will have to just feed mine the wild game around here.

Pet Survival Kits


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't think Galco made anything reasonably priced.


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the links! However, for my dog i'm looking for an affordable harness pack type thing where he can carry his own stuff. (I don't think anyone will need doggy bags like the kit has in a SHTF situtation) haha.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

WhenShtf said:


> Thanks for the links! However, for my dog i'm looking for an affordable harness pack type thing where he can carry his own stuff. (I don't think anyone will need doggy bags like the kit has in a SHTF situtation) haha.


The dog carry his own stuff. I love it.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

My best friend just bought a doggy pack set up for his dog, and it cost $78.00 and it woulden't carry more then 2 cans of dog food. Waste of money. Make your own and save a lot. Still couldn't carry that much though.


----------



## rob (Dec 5, 2012)

You can get dried beans and rice at WalMart. For shorter term disasters, we maintain a couple Armegadon boxes, with enough food for a few months for four people. Canned goods etc that will keep for long periods of time. Don't usually get that stuff online.


----------



## kevlar119 (Dec 8, 2012)

If there is something you need that you see on my site, let me know and I will try and give everyone on here the best price possible. I can get a lot of items that aren't even added in the store yet, so just provide me with the manufacturer info and I will see what I can do. Thanks, Keith MidwestSurvivalSupplies.com


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

My brother is a serious backpacker and takes his dog whenever he can. The dog carries most of his own supplies. Yes, he's a good size dog.


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> My brother is a serious backpacker and takes his dog whenever he can. The dog carries most of his own supplies. Yes, he's a good size dog.


Thanks for the replies everyone.

Of course i know the dog cant carry TOO much, also i wouldn't even think of putting a can in his pack, thats a waste of space... However i am looking for a good size pack that also protects him if we were to be out through brush or whatever, same mentality as us wearing protective clothing to not get scratched or cut through wilderness if needed.

StarPD would you happen to know what kind of pack he has or perhaps a band name?


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry. I don't know. I think he bought something and then modified it.


----------

